# BBB with the AMNPS & Todd's perfect mix UPDATE! FINAL SLICING PICS INCLUDED.



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

Grabbed a 2 pack of butt's at Sam's a couple of weeks ago. Butterflied them & took the 2 pieces with the fat cap on them for BBB. Used the rest to make hot Italian sausage. I cured the 2 pieces in Pop's brine for 9 days. Took them out this morning, soaked them for about an hour in fresh water. Rubbed them with a little EVOO & coated them with pepper. Put them in the MES with my AMNPS & Todd's perfect mix pellets. No heat just cold smoke. I usually just smoke them for 10-12 hours, but this time I'm going to see how they taste after 24 hours of cold smoke. I have to say the aroma of the perfect mix is almost intoxicating. I don't know what's in it, but it smells awesome. Here's how they looked before the cure.








After 9 days in the brine cure, all rinsed & ready for the pepper.







All coated & ready for the smoker.







Got the AMNPS loaded & have about 1/4 of a Weber starter cube in the end. You can just light it with a match & it will get the pellets going.







Get the bacon ready to hang.







They are in & looking good.







It's been 2 hours & the TBS is flowing nicely.







More pics to follow Sunday morning.


----------



## billebouy (Nov 12, 2011)

Taking advantage of that chilly weather we've got, eh Al?  lol

Looking good, like them bacon hangers.

Got me a Chuckie in this morning, 6 lbs of Salmon ready for tomorrow.


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 12, 2011)

*Looks good, Al. *

*What is the can for?*

*JC1947*


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2011)

Lookin good Al!  I like the bacon hangers!  Have to add those to my christmas list!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *Looks good, Al. *
> 
> *What is the can for?*
> 
> *JC1947*




It helps with the draft. I found for cold smoking if I use the can as a stack & leave the chip loader out the AMNPS burns really well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2011)

Al, I'm a big fan of Double Smoked Belly Bacon so I have been curious about a 24 hour smoke for awhile. Looking forward to the outcome...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too JJ. I'm thinking the pellets will burn out sometime around dinner time and I'll reload it & it should go all night long. The BBB is already starting to get some color& it's only been about 6 hours or so.


----------



## venture (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks great, Al! I see you sure didn't skimp on the pepper.

I have been doing longer cold smokes now, but not like 24 hours.  Can't wait to see how these turn out!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Me too JJ. I'm thinking the pellets will burn out sometime around dinner time and I'll reload it & it should go all night long. The BBB is already starting to get some color& it's only been about 6 hours or so.




Dying for a peek Al !!!


----------



## nwdave (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking good.  What I like so much about the AMNPS is the set and forget feature.  Well, except in your case when you have to come back and reload (or if you have two 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  or more) prep the next one and slip it in without any interruption.

So, is that lighter cube working as good as it appears?  That just looks like its making it too easy.   Where's the fun in that?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Looking good.  What I like so much about the AMNPS is the set and forget feature.  Well, except in your case when you have to come back and reload (or if you have two
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dave it makes it too easy like you say. Just light it with a match or lighter & come back in 10 minutes & blow the flame out. It's smoking & ready to put in the smoker.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW,AL !!!!!!!  Can"t wait for the finish Q-view.

taking notes , I'm  about to make the jump into BBB making

this will be going into my "evernote" under BBB


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

It's been over 9 hours & the AMNPS hasn't even started the last row yet. Awesome little gadget.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome Al! Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2011)

Lookin great!!  Can't wait to see the final product!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2011)

This is Great Al !!!!

I was going to try a cold smoke for 24 hours or more. Now I got you leading the way---You're a good man, Charlie Brown !!!!

I'm watching this one closely!!!







Thanks Al,

Bear

BTW: That tin can might be good in Florida, or in the North during the Summer, but BAD in the Winter up here!!!

It causes serious condensation, and it runs down the can, and eventually drips through the vent, into the smoker, and onto the food---NOT GOOD.

I found a cardboard box with a hole cut into it does the same thing, but doesn't sweat.

Just a hint for those who don't go to the beach on New Years Day.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking good Al...... I bet your winter coat is covered in pepper............ oh  yeah thats right ,,,,  Floridians dont have winter coats....... your winter t shirt is covered in pepper........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking good Al. Todd sent me a bunch of extra pellets of the Perfect Blend and I can't wait to try them out. I can't wait to see the finished shots of the bacon.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks great Al 

I need to make some more BBB soon,

Love the bacon racks too.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 12, 2011)

Cool,Al. Now I gotta go through the begging thingy to get Trish to leme git one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think it wil be a _mute_ discussion,however I must try
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Me be wanting to do some Bacon and Cheese
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I gotta see if my unit will allow me to do that,I may have too much draft, maybe wrap her in moving blankets;got a few from my moving man days.

Man, it's tough to be disabled when there are so many toys to get.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2011)

It's still smoking. I got 14 hours & 20 minutes out of the first load of pellets.

Probably going to get that from the second load too. Incredible.

They were a little harder to start so I let them burn a good 10 minutes before blowing out the fire.

I have a couple more hours to go for 24, and I bet I still have a full row that isn't burned.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2011)

OK the BBB is finally done. Cold smoked for 24 hours with a AMNPS and I still have 1 1/2 rows that didn't burn in the second load. Incredible! I'm going to put them in the freezer for a couple of hours then slice them. In the meantime here are some pics right out of the smoker. It really took on a nice color, can't really capture it very well with my camera. Anyhow here they are.



















I'll post the sliced pics in a couple of hours, until then thanks for looking.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 13, 2011)

WOW those look great!!  Nice color!!


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 13, 2011)

Al, it does look good!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





will check back in few hours to see it sliced up


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks great Al. I can't wait to see the sliced pics. Get on it. He He

I am very glad to hear about the AMNPS and how long it was able to run for. I need  to try mine out.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 13, 2011)

That is some really nice lookin BBB Al.

I love using my AMNPS and now with the addition of the Perfect Mix

it is even better.

Can't wait to see this stuff sliced up. Gonna be great.

Mike


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Nov 13, 2011)

Great looking bacon, just in time for breakfast too.... hint hint..... oh well it's grits for me then.

Already have the AMNPS on my Christmas wish list, now I gotta add those bacon hangers.

Those are sweet looking!


----------



## roller (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice job Al. I have used the perfect mix before and like it real well. I do not know how Todd mixes it but I mixed me a blend of  50/50 Hickory and Apple then threw in 25% Masquite and I like it real well...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2011)

Roller said:


> Nice job Al. I have used the perfect mix before and like it real well. I do not know how Todd mixes it but I mixed me a blend of  50/50 Hickory and Apple then threw in 25% Masquite and I like it real well...




That sounds like a good combo Roller!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2011)

Finally here is the sliced pics.





































That's it folks! Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed it. As for smoking it for 24 hours, the difference in flavor was minimal. I think 10-12 hours is plenty, if you cold smoke it.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks fabulous Al!!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Craig. It was pretty tasty too.


----------



## rich- (Nov 13, 2011)

Al, thanks for your end comment that 10 to 12 hours is long enough for cold smoking. I have done BBB once so far and cold smoked mine with the amazn-p in my home made smoker and am very pleased with the results. I have always wondered if longer is better, so now I know it makes little differance.

Your BBB looks awesome, Bet it tastes the same also.

Thanks for your Qviews and explanations.

Rich


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 13, 2011)

Al ,   thanks for the info. great post !!!

I will be getting an AMNPS soon and try "cold smoking"


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 13, 2011)

Shut the front door!! Awesome post Al. You sure make BBB look too easy!!


----------



## roller (Nov 13, 2011)

looks great Al can you make BBB with a picnic ?


----------



## venture (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks great, Al!  You will eat well.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 13, 2011)

24 Hour Smoked Bacon.....

I thought I was daring at 12 hours, but gonna try 24 hours next time.

Absolutely Mouth Watering

    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks Awesome Al !!!

Great BearView Too----Is that still legal???

Thank you for saving me the trouble of doing a regular 24 hour cold smoke.

I still might try something, but maybe one I read about:

10 or 12 hours cold smoke.

Then into the fridge, plastic wrapped over night.

Then next day 10 or 12 hours cold smoke.

Then wrapped in fridge over night again.

Then 10 or 12 hours cold smoke.

Then into the fridge for a couple days.

Then slice.

What do you think???

Thanks again Al !!

Bear


----------



## jak757 (Nov 13, 2011)

Great post Al!  I just got some bacon hangers, and I'm eager to try them.  I was going to get some belly, but now I'm thinking of going the BBB route.  24 hours of smoke....how cool!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome Al !!!
> 
> Great BearView Too----Is that still legal???
> 
> ...




I think you should try it Bear and see for yourself if you think it makes that much of a difference. I didn't think it was worth the extra effort. I thought the taste difference was minimal between 12 & 24 hours. However your way may work better with the rest in between.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I think you should try it Bear and see for yourself if you think it makes that much of a difference. I didn't think it was worth the extra effort. I thought the taste difference was minimal between 12 & 24 hours. However your way may work better with the rest in between.


I'll probably try that, when I get caught up around here, but it's not actually my way.

I read something like that a long time ago, in one of my smoking books, but I can't remember which one of them.

It probably wasn't exactly like that either, because I'm going by long time memory---LOL---Make that Double LOL-LOL!!!

When I thought about it, I liked it, because you smoke the outside---then give it time to mellow in a bit----Then smoke again----then let it move in again----then smoke again----etc, etc.   

Who knows---Makes sense to me. And we all know how smoky I like things!!!

Bear


----------

